# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Late night munchies

## Lil_bodybuilder

What can i have for my late night munchies. . . . Its 1:15 in the morning. And im feeling hungry now. Lol. So whats ok to have now?

----------


## POPS

> What can i have for my late night munchies. . . . Its 1:15 in the morning. And im feeling hungry now. Lol. So whats ok to have now?


what are you having as your last meal before bed? I have a casein shake w/fish oil 15 min before bed and I never wake up in the middle of the night.

----------


## Phate

> What can i have for my late night munchies. . . . Its 1:15 in the morning. And im feeling hungry now. Lol. So whats ok to have now?


SF popsicles

----------


## Lil_bodybuilder

Have a protein shake as well. Dont know why i woke up hungry now.

----------


## Phate

> Have a protein shake as well. Dont know why i woke up hungry now.


what type of protein?

are you wanting suggestions for a last meal or for when the munchies hit and you just need something to put in your mouth?

----------


## Lil_bodybuilder

> what type of protein?
> 
> are you wanting suggestions for a last meal or for when the munchies hit and you just need something to put in your mouth?


its a fuel. . . Is that ok to have.
But what can i have for the late night munchies. Also whats a good last mean. Thanks for the help

----------


## Phate

> its a fuel. . . Is that ok to have.
> But what can i have for the late night munchies. Also whats a good last mean. Thanks for the help


it's a fuel? what does that mean?

----------


## Lil_bodybuilder

Uhmmm. . . It says muscle fuel on the bucket.

----------


## makod

EFA and protien, no carbs. meat and vegtables. nuts. natural peanut butter, casien shake, any lean meat, avocados

----------


## DSM4Life

> SF popsicles


good call, i use them as well.

----------


## sully15

i love scrambled egg whites about 30 minutes before i go to sleep

----------


## Twist

I do not recommend shakes before bed, only when you wake up with the munchies. Eat some steak before bed. what are your goals?

----------


## Lil_bodybuilder

Im 163pounds now. My goal is 200. . . I had a 200gram venison steak for supper at 19:45 . . Going to have a shake at 21:00

----------


## Twist

that's a big goal... what is your time frame and bf ceiling? also that shake sounds great in the time frame you supplied.

----------


## Lil_bodybuilder

Im currently around 13 percend bf. Want to get it down to 10. Bit lower if possible. Time frame to get to my goal. Hmmm june next year. Im in no rush. Just want to put on muscle weight at a steady rate and get my body into propper shape.

----------


## Twist

you want to gain 40 pounds and lose 3%bf in 10 months. damn you better get on it. what is your training like? cycles?

----------


## Lil_bodybuilder

No cycles. . . Im sitting on my ass at home now as i just lost my job. Train 5days a week. 1 and half hour a day. 20min cardio 3times a week. 10months hmmm thats a bit to short time for this hey. Lol. I dont really mind how long it will take. I just want to get there. Thanks for the help.

----------


## Twist

keep us updated

----------


## Lil_bodybuilder

Ok. Will do. Thanks

----------

